# Best dog food for 2 year old golden



## laurenC (Sep 20, 2017)

What is the best dog food for a 2 year old ?

Thanks!


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

You will get many replies! 

If the dog is prone to weight gain, nix corn and other carb fillers like potatoes. 

Personally I like:

Raw
Fromm
Pure Vita

By boys fatten up like prized steers before the auction on anything heavy in carbs, especially corn.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

The best food is the one your dog does best on. :smile2:

Why are you looking to change? Is your dog not thriving? Eyes and fur not shiny? 

For me personally, I am believer in a food that has been well researched (by nutritional scientists) and is used by many people who show and compete their dogs. It makes me feel happy when my vet asks me what I feed, and I say Purina Pro Plan, and she says, that's probably why she looks so good. 

So that's what works for us. My dog ate the Adult Chicken and Rice for a long time, and I recently switched her to the Sensitive Skin and Stomach, simply because I wanted to move her to a salmon-based food for the extra Omegas. 

But it's all about finding the best food for your dog.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Basically, anyone asking what kind of food is best.... this came to mind first thing.... 






Meaning that it is going to be a personal opinion regardless. 

Best bears are black bears, of course.

Best food is whatever I'm feeding my dogs. Which as of this current moment is a combination of Nutro Ultra and Merrick back country canned food. <= Every week there's about 2-3 meals where the dogs each get a can of Merrick instead of their usual kibble. 

As long as your dog is not food sensitive, you can feed them anything.

Some foods DO have a track record of success. More so than others. 

Have found my dogs' coats look best when feeding Nutro and that's part of the reason why I keep coming back. Even though I do mix it up from time to time and again the dogs can eat anything. 

You know your dog is not thriving on a food if their coat is thin, poor, keeps shedding out the undercoat, looks dull, they have dandruff, and they have skin/ears/eye issues while eating the food. As well as consistency and frequency of their poops around the house (exciting trips don't count).


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

IMHO, a raw, species appropriate, balanced raw diet is the best food.

From Best to Worst - My NEW Rankings of 13 Pet Foods


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

laurenC said:


> What is the best dog food for a 2 year old ?
> 
> Thanks!


There is no such thing as a "best" food for a dog.

Simply put, most normal healthy dogs serving as house pets will do just fine on any good name brand food. If you're going to have the dog take part in more demanding activities or competition you'll have to narrow your choices to more performance based products that contain a more dense nutrient profile. 

If you don't have a normal healthy dog, you'll have to try various options until you find something that works for your dog. Just because one product worked well for one dog doesn't mean it will work well for yours. 

Whatever you choose, be aware that you'll need to try things for a least a month to really do an accurate assessment on how a product performs. If you try to switch sooner than that you're really just guessing. 


There are a few "often quoted" websites that offer strong opinions on the subject, but on a little deeper review you find that they really aren't any more qualified to rate pet food than your local plumber. 

The only way to accurately evaluate a food is by feeding it to real dogs for an extended period of time (months or years) and measure the results it delivers.


----------

